# Battlefield Hardline



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

Really likin the look of this . So hope it does not get put back again


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Been delayed twice so should be on time this time lol 

Industry average of a 6 month delay 

Looks good though


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

iv been waiting for this myself,looking forward to it


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

if enough people get it on here get some games going?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I really lost interest with battlefield when 4 came out. Did not enjoy the multiplayer at all.

Still cant beat Battlefield 2 online in my opinion!


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

I'll be getting it. Tom Clancy's The Division also looks pretty decent. I have heard this has been delayed though.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

polac5397 said:


> if enough people get it on here get some games going?


Sounds good to me :thumb:

the division looks awesome but is gonna be a long time, same as star wars. Doubt we will see either till 2016, still not even a vague release date


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

polac5397 said:


> if enough people get it on here get some games going?


i would be up for it :thumb:


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

hardline demo / beta is up for 360. its well hidden have to search for battlefield hardline beta and it will come up. took me a while to find it had to go on a forum,


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

like it fast as hell


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Will try it out later


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Delayed launch dates seem to be the norm nowadays, probably to build up hype and push sales? Then the games never turn out as good as the hype. 

And I still fall for it everytime!!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

LeadFarmer said:


> Delayed launch dates seem to be the norm nowadays, probably to build up hype and push sales? Then the games never turn out as good as the hype.
> 
> And I still fall for it everytime!!


:lol: so true

Oh you forgot that 2 weeks after you pay full price, they drop it right down :lol:


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Clancy said:


> :lol: so true
> 
> Oh you forgot that 2 weeks after you pay full price, they drop it right down :lol:


+ all the DLC you have to pay extra for


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

I hate how dlc is released before the game sometimes too. Takes the **** 

it's supposed to be post game expansions not half the original game that they are making you pay extra to use


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

I like this, Played a couple hours last night with the usual full squad of 5 from BF4.

Much faster paced, Like a mix of COD and BF, Its different which is the main attraction i think. Heist mode is great fun.

Think ill be getting this when its released now, wasn't sure before. Certainly won't be replacing BF4 though


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Got it on pre order I love the battlefield series guess I'll download the beta when I get home tomorrow


----------



## InfinityLoop (Feb 11, 2013)

I played it pretty much all night last night - feckin' awesome!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

It's good fun but is basically just bf4 with 2 new game modes, not sure if I'll get it yet


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

try and bring the crane down!!


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Oh well, I pre-ordered this last weekend, I got a free t-shirt for my troubles as well.  Lol.

Hope it's decent. :thumb:


----------



## polac5397 (Apr 16, 2014)

any thoughts really liking this online


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

polac5397 said:


> any thoughts really liking this online


Any better than the beta ?


----------



## Slabs (Sep 28, 2013)

the spawning on it is atrocious at times... pretty average upgrade to BF4


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

I played it last night after a few beers, not the best idea


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

the story is great and placed few games online other night was good , along as you have a good team lol


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

LeadFarmer said:


> Delayed launch dates seem to be the norm nowadays, probably to build up hype and push sales? Then the games never turn out as good as the hype.
> 
> And I still fall for it everytime!!


Totally agree mate and especially the fact that these games seem to plummet in price within a month of release.

On a different note, is it just me or are there hardly any demo's of coming games on the PS store. Battlefield hard line is on xbox one but not PS4??

Also while looking for battlefield Hardline last night I had a look at all the TV box sets and PS4 games that you can purchase from the store and I was left thinking why???? Firstly why would you buy a download copy that takes up 50Gb of memory and secondly who pays the massively inflated prices the PS store charges for things. For example I brought Breaking bad series on on DVD last weekend from Tesco for £3. On the PS store its more like £18 for standard definition. Series 2 was £24 in HD. Obviously people are buying these programs and games at these huge prices otherwise the store wouldn't exist.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

This is meant to be garbage isn't it?


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

I've played it for a week now and its pretty average to be honest. Still up for a few games on the PC if anyone fancies a laugh?


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Played this at a friend's place last night , nothing new apart from the maps. 

Think i've finally got bored of fps games .


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

been playing it on and off since release it get so annoying when you spawn and die ,There seems to be a lot of people playing with modded controllers either that or i'm the only one who can't get a headshot The weapons all appear to be equal which is annoying as since when can an M16 have more range and accuracy than sniper rifle ?


----------

